# For Those Who Missed the CSUSA Group Buy



## hewunch (Jan 10, 2009)

*No More New Orders* Buy is closed

I am running one on another site. If you would like to join in, let me know. 

OK folks time to restock and for some of you burn up those free CSUSA gift certs. So here is the deal, the more we buy, the more we save. I will place the order but like last time I will need payment up front. Here is how it breaks down. If we order 20-49 kits we get a 15% discount. If we order 50-99 we get 20% and over 100 is 25%. I hope we can at least get to the 20% level. Discounts are not applicable to the apprentice line So here are some particulars.

The buy will run from  *1/4/2009-1/17/2009*

I need you to post here what you would like. Here is the format which will make it most helpful for me.

*Item#         Description                              Number desired*_ (for example if you want 15 gold zens you would put this.)_
050-4427       10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit       15

Now, I will take paypal, but I will need to add fees (I am nice, but not that nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) So once we get close I will post a total I need from everyone and my email address for Paypal. If you want to use a CSUSA gift cert, you will just email me the number on the cert and the amount it is for. Shipping from me to you will be via Priority Mail and insured if you would like (but I take no responsibility for lost kits). I am not going to make any money on this, just trying to help all of us out.

So costs will be 
a. pen kits at the % we get off plus your share of the shipping (All kits divided into the shipping costs).
b. shipping to you (most cases $4.80 flat rate USPS Priority).
c. Paypal fees.
d. Insurance if you so desire.
[FONT=&quot]
Payment can be made by Paypal and/or CSUSA gift certificate only.

I will ship internationally (added shipping costs of course)

If an item is back ordered the cost of that item will be refunded via paypal.

And doing it this way, there should not be any "left over" funds. If there are, I would be glad to make a donation of anything more than $1 to the IAP.
[/FONT]


----------



## hewunch (Jan 11, 2009)

Posting changed to comply with the group buy rules.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 11, 2009)

*new to group purchases*

where do i go to see what kits are available?


----------



## hewunch (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## igran7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hans, I am interested.  If you are planning on closing this prior to Jan 17th can you please announce so I can get an order in.  I will not have the funds until Friday Jan 16th.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 11, 2009)

I will not close it until the 17th I promise.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 14, 2009)

We are at the 50+ kit mark on the other site. So any listed here will get at least 20% off.

ETA: We are just a few kits away from 100


----------



## arjudy (Jan 17, 2009)

Will you be accepting gift certificates from CSUSA as payment?


----------



## hewunch (Jan 17, 2009)

arjudy said:


> Will you be accepting gift certificates from CSUSA as payment?



Yes. You can just email me the number and I will use it.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 17, 2009)

I am attending the Woodworking Show in Columbus today and I may need to place an order with you when I get home this evening. Will this be closed at midnight tonight?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hans,

I would like to jump in at the last minute if that is alright with you.

050-2330 Rhodium/22k Jr Statesman II (Postable) Rollerball - 2
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II (Postable) Rollerball - 1
050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II (Postable) Rollerball - 7
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Statesman Fountain Pen - 1

If this is acceptable to you, please PM me with the total, including insurance, postage and PayPal fees.

Thanks,


----------



## hewunch (Jan 17, 2009)

Alan yes it will close tonight at Midnight EST

Cav, no prob, I will PM info later today.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Group Purchase*

Hans, I would like to order the following:
280-0005 5 minute epoxy  1
050-4106 Jr. Gents II RB postable 10
050-4108 Jr. Gents II FP postable  2
050-9159  replacement tubes  5
050-2329 Jr. Statesman II FP  1
050-2330 Jr. Statesman Ii RB  1
050-4143 Limited Ed Emperor FP  4
050-4131 Emperor FP  1
050-4133 Emperor FP  1
050-4191 Jr. Emperor RB  1
050-4194 Jr. Emperor FP  1
050-4193 Jr. Emperor RB  1
175-3200 7mm drill  1
175-3206 27/64 drill  1
These are being shipped to Canada and will require insurance. Please forward total and address for paypal. Thanks for your efforts in running this purchase. Darrell Eisner


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hans,
Here is my order as of now:
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball Jr Gent (3)
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball Jr Gent (2)
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain Jr Gent (1)
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain Jr Gent (1)
050-4037 Jr Gent Bushings (1)
050-9159 Jr Gent Replacement Tubes (2)
050-4010 10k Gold Cigar (1)
050-0390 Rhodium Cigar (2)
050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar (1)
155-4101 Cigar Bushings (1)
479-1011 Crushed Shell Jumbo Pen Makers Choice Blank 7/8"(1)
050-0167 Tobacco Marble Celluloid Blank 7/8" (1)
479-1001 Onyx Jumbo Pen Makers Choice Blank 7/8" (1)
050-0164 Scarlet Black Celluloid Blank 7/8" (1)
050-0157 White Marble Celluloid Blank 7/8" (1)

Thanks for organizing this, please PM me a total when you get a chance.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 17, 2009)

Hans- thanks for doing this. I'd like to get the following items as part of the group buy:

050-0371 Jr Gent vII posting Rho/22K Rollerball- 5
050-4177 Jr Gent vII posting Blk Ttnm Rollerball- 4
050-2330 Jr Statesman vII posting Rho/22K Rollerball- 2
050-2329 Jr Statesmna vII posting Rho/22K Fountain- 4
050-2332 Jr Statesman vII posting Rho/Blk Ttnm Rollerball- 4
050-4191 Jr Emperor Rho/22K Rollerball- 5
050-4193 Jr Emperor Rho/Blk Ttnm Rollerball- 2
050-4037 Jr Gent/Stsmn Bushings- 5
050-4199 Jr Emperor bushings- 3

I also have 2 $60 gift certificates to use, so please let me know what the total will be net of the $120 and I will get PayPal sent right away. Thanks!


----------



## skywizzard (Jan 17, 2009)

Hans, Thanks for all the effort.  I would like to order the following.

050-0371 Jr Gent II posting Rho/22K Rollerball- 2
050-0373 Jr Gent II posting Rho/22k Fountain - 2
050-2330 Jr Statesman II posting Rho/22K Rollerball- 1
050-2329 Jr Statesman II posting Rho/22K Fountain- 1
050-4151 Accessory Kit  - 1
050-9159 tubes - 3

Please PM the totals including insurance, postage & Paypal fees.
Thanks,
Wendell


----------



## arjudy (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to order the following:

050-4143 Limited Ed Emperor Rhodium/Black Titanium FP (1)

I have a $60.00 Gift Certificate that I will send via PM to you after you notify me of my total. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 17, 2009)

The Limited Edition Emperor may NOT discount. I am checking on this ASAP. The Copper Jr. Gent. Does not Just so everyone knows.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 17, 2009)

*would like.*

486-0015 24k App Roaster Pen kit (5)
486-0016 gun metal  App pen kit (5)
486-9015 Assocorey kit roadster pen  (1)
486-0006 24k Apprentice european pen kit (10)
486-2006  Apprentice European pen bushings (1)
486-0003 Apprintice Cigar Pen (10)
486-2003 Cigar pin bushing (1)
046-0225 rENAISSANCE wax (1)
019-1106 Tripoli Compound 1
019-1107 white Diamond 1


send me a PM with the amount please. Thank you.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Jan 18, 2009)

Hopefully I made it in time.  Nearly forgot about this group buy...

050-4157 Titanium Jr Gent II (Non-postable) Rollerball (1)
050-4156 Titanium Jr Gent II (Postable) Rollerball (1)
050-0371 Rhodium Jr Gent II (Postable) Rollerball (1)
050-4177 Black Titanium Jr Gent II (Postable) Rollerball (1)
050-9159 Replacement Tubes Jr Gent II (6)
050-4037 Bushings Jr Gent II (1)
192-1250 12.5 Drill Bit    (1)
050-4016 Rhodium Panache (1)
050-4011 Bushings Panache (1)
050-9017 Replacement Tubes Panache (4)
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil (1)
050-5006 Bushings Artist Sketch Pencil (1)
050-9008 Replacement Tube Artist Sketch Pencil (3)
050-0152 Black/White Celluloid Blank 7/8"  (1)
050-0177 Persimmon Swirl Celluloid Blank 7/8" (1)
050-0168 Caribbean Swirl Celluloid Blank 7/8" (1)
479-1008 Crocus Pen Makers Choice Blank 7/8" (1)
479-1015 Purple Haze Pen Makers Choice Blank 7/8" (1)
207-0005 Leopardwood 1x1x12 (1)

Please PM w/ total including shipping, insurance, paypal fee.

Thanks for putting this order together.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 18, 2009)

Buy is closed


----------



## hewunch (Jan 18, 2009)

Payments have been Rec'd from the following (I will update this as I have opportunity tomorrow).

ChrisZ
Lyle (pending GC#s)
Texasfootball
Cav
Skywizard
Tony
Darrell
Reb


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Jan 18, 2009)

Hans, got your PM.  Paypal sent.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## hewunch (Jan 22, 2009)

Everything is ordered


----------



## hewunch (Jan 26, 2009)

The stuff should be here Wednesday. It apparently is coming by carrier pigeon.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 26, 2009)

hewunch said:


> The stuff should be here Wednesday. It apparently is coming by carrier pigeon.




Nope, from Utah they use Pony Express!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 26, 2009)

HEY We use four wheelers Cav.:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, the BOX came today! Man I wish all these kits were mine. Anyways, only 1 error on that big order and it is on the way. I picked up the boxes to ship them out today too, so hopefully I will get them out by the weekend. I will keep you posted.
Hans


----------



## hewunch (Jan 31, 2009)

Everything shipped today (except the person I pm'ed) Thanks everyone. I would love to get a confirmation that it arrived safely.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 1, 2009)

Hans, thanks so much for doing this- I was kicking myself when they closed the other group buy several days earlier than had been indicated, so you doing this was a real help. I'll give you a shout when the package arrives- thanks again for the hard work!!


----------



## skywizzard (Feb 2, 2009)

Hans,

Kits arrived today.  All is as should be. 
Thanks so much for your effort.  I bet it was exciting though when all those kits arrived .


----------



## hewunch (Feb 2, 2009)

skywizzard said:


> Hans,
> 
> Kits arrived today.  All is as should be.
> Thanks so much for your effort.  I bet it was exciting though when all those kits arrived .



Like my dream Christmas! :tongue:


----------



## ChrisZ (Feb 2, 2009)

Hans,
Received my box today and everything looks good.  Thanks again for putting this on and really appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## lwalden (Feb 3, 2009)

Hans- Mine arrived today, and everything is in good order. Thanks again for your efforts!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hans,

I got mine today also.  Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hans,

Got the kits in yesterday, everything looks great. Thank you so much for putting all the effort forth to save us some money. We really appreciate it.


----------

